# Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See



## Huchenfreak (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche ein Echolot für einen relativ flachen See, der See ist an den meisten Stellen nicht tiefer als 5m die tiefsten Löcher weisen maximal eine tiefe von ca. 15 auf, aussderm ist er nicht breiter als 200m. 
Das Echolot sollte transportabel sein und nicht zu teuer sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ist relativ schwierig Infos zu finden.

Für eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich bereits im Voraus bei euch |wavey:

Matthias


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*

Eagla Cuda 300 !
entweder gleich als portabel Version für ca 130 EUR - oder nur das Gerät für ca.70-80 EUR und selber portabel machen mit Koffer, Batt usw


----------



## NickAdams (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*

Vom Boot aus würde ich auch das Eagle Cuda 300 empfehlen, gibt's bei Askari sogar noch billiger als 130 Euro.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Huchenfreak (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*

Hallo,

danke für eure Tips.

Hat evtl. jemand einen Link wo es das Eagle Cuda für 130 gibt. 
Bei Askari gibts nur das 350er.

Grüße|wavey:


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*

http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/product_info.php?products_id=5178?refID=300


----------



## AndreasG (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Hat evtl. jemand einen Link wo es das Eagle Cuda für 130 gibt.



Hier findest du es für 63 bzw. 59 beide inkl. Versand.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*

@ AndreasG

wenn so etwas dasteht *Refurbished - vom Hersteller überholt / instandgesetzt* würde ich mit solch Angebote vorsichtig sein.


----------



## AndreasG (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> @ AndreasG
> 
> wenn so etwas dasteht *Refurbished - vom Hersteller überholt / instandgesetzt* würde ich mit solch Angebote vorsichtig sein.



Wo ist das Problem?
12Mon. Garantie und 24Mon. Gewährleistung sind doch dabei.
Refurbished bedeutet doch nicht das die Geräte defekt waren.
Als Refurbished werden Artiekl wie Auststellungsstücke, zurückgeschickte ( Rückgaberecht ), Leasingrückläufer und Garantiefälle mit erheblichen Preisnachlässen wieder verkauft.
Mein Navi, GPS und Echolet habe ich auf diese Weise für kleines Geld gekauft und habe mit keinem der Geräte Probleme gehabt, die sahen im übrigen alle aus wie frisch aus der Produktion.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*

ist doch super wenn du mit diesen Geräten gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast.
Ich glaube nicht mal dran, dass diese Geräte jemals überholt wurden.
Bei den Preisen eines Fachmanns und den Verkaufspreisen passt das nicht so richtig.
Werden wohl alles Neugeräte sein.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*



HD4ever schrieb:


> entweder gleich als *portabel *Version für ca 130 EUR




mein Nachbar hatte sich das gerade erst gekauft zu dem Kurs glaub ich ... hole mal Infos ein und berichte dann :m


----------



## Fordfan (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht mal dran, dass diese Geräte jemals überholt wurden.
> Bei den Preisen eines Fachmanns und den Verkaufspreisen passt das nicht so richtig.
> Werden wohl alles Neugeräte sein.


 
:vik: denke da an Lagerräumung, da die Dinger nicht mehr hergestellt werden. Das Lowrance x-4 ersetzt ab 2011 das Cuda 300.
Hier steht`s

Bei den portablen Geräten ist auch immer darauf zu achten, was der Händler anbietet, nur Tasche oder all inkl. - mit Akku, Ladegerät usw., was also alles benötigt wird.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*

also ... mein Nachbar hatte das für 130 EUR *hier* gekauft ... 
ist da inzwischen aber schon ausverkauft |uhoh:
also mal fleissig googlen oder halt das Nachfolgermodell ins Auge fassen ...
viel Erfolg !


----------



## Snoopy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*

Hey,
was braucht man denn alles für so ein Echolot an Zubehör?
Braucht man generell auch einen Geber zum Handgerät?
Gibt es Set´s die Ihr empfehlen könnt? (bis200€)
Hab von der Materie bisher keine Ahnung


----------



## Menni (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche transportables Echolot für relativ flachen See*

Klink mich mal ein. Empfehle das Humminbird 120. Ein Kompaktgerät wo Batterie und Geber integriert sind. Nehme das Ding mit auf`s Belly-Boot, manchmal Leihboot und als Ersatzgerät für meinen Ostseekahn. Das Ding funktioniert tadellos. Kein Schnursalat - Null Probleme!  Ist ca.900mm lang und sehr leicht. Preis heute? 
Wenn ich wüßte wie`s geht, könnte ich ein Foto, vom Belly-Boot aus, anhängen. (Angler, kein Computerfreak)  

Gruß Menni


----------

